# We brougt our new puppy home, and...



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

We brought our new puppy home, and I'm alittle worried.
Micha's 17 weeks old. She went poopies on me when we first met (9hrs ago) and she hasn't went pee or poop since. She hasn't had much to drink, but I'm used to puppies who are going like every one or two hours.
She just decided to come out of her crate by herself about 2hrs ago, she's doing really well.

Should I be worried?


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

I wouldn't be worried yet, sounds like she is just adjusting. Try tempting her with some food high in water content such as baby food or canned dog food. This will help keep her glucose up and maintain her hydration.


----------



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

We brought Bailey home at just a little under 8 weeks (she was 2.5 lbsish) she didn't eat or go potty till the next day.. (she did drink water, not a lot though) She was very nervous and didn't like the hardwood floor, she mostly stayed on my lap


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

She's probably just settling in. I wouldn't worry just yet.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

She is a little stressed, taking away from all she new. She will be fine will love and patience..She is such a cutie pie!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Willow is about her age and poops about twice a day and pees tiny amounts about 4 or 5 times a day. She goes 6 or 7 hours through the night without going the toilet so I wouldn't worry. She's probably just adjusting.


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

Thank you guys!
This is Day 3. Yesterday, she went in the morning, I had to rush her to the puppy pad because she was peeing on me, lol. She went a normal amount for her size, but as soon as I took my eyes off her for a half a minute (5 minutes after she went pee) she went on the carpet. It was like a whole cup of pee! I don't know how it all fit in there!
That was the last time she went potty until just now, today. She went pee and poopies outside! I was so happy!
The people we got her from said she loved the outside, but I'm not sure she's ever been.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

It will take awhile, Ike just turned 4 months and he is now 75% outside or on pad and 25 % in the house. I love her name !


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah, it took Toby until he was 8ish months old to actually have potty training to "click" completely. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Sonny'sMumma (Dec 27, 2012)

I've just got my new chi puppy yesterday. He's 8 weeks and weighs 1lb 2! He's the runt. So far he's peed lots not no poop yet! He's been eating dry food at the breeders but just a generic one, so I thought I'd try him on Science Diet but he's not eating it. Drank a little, but I'm worrying about the no pooping.... Also he's soo attached to me, last night he whined for 1 hour before passing out!! Is this normal? Sorry never had a chi before!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sonny'sMumma said:


> I've just got my new chi puppy yesterday. He's 8 weeks and weighs 1lb 2! He's the runt. So far he's peed lots not no poop yet! He's been eating dry food at the breeders but just a generic one, so I thought I'd try him on Science Diet but he's not eating it. Drank a little, but I'm worrying about the no pooping.... Also he's soo attached to me, last night he whined for 1 hour before passing out!! Is this normal? Sorry never had a chi before!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


First, I'd recommend starting a new thread for individual questions in the future. 

Second, I'd feed something better quality than science diet. Look into Fromm and Acana. Fromm is excellent, it's what I feed. Science diet is not the best quality. Also, make sure you transition from his current food slowly so he doesn't get an upset tummy. 

Third, it's normal for him not to poop. He may be nervous and it could take a while to adjust.


----------

